# Motif Investing?



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone heard of this? I saw the guy on Bloomberg today and this looks like a great idea. Basically, you can choose your own basket of up to 30 stocks and weight them however you want and in essence make your own ETF. You can also choose someone elses basket and tinker with it yourself.
Apparently you could also make money if someone uses your basket, but I couldnt find anything about it on the site.
I was kinda surprised that there was no 'bear, contrarian, collapse, prepper, gold, or even a Zero Hedge' basket in there, but the concept is pretty new. There is a PM basket that is all miners, but its getting killed and the idea doesnt make sense to me anyway.
He (the CEO) also said you could short stocks by negative weighting them.
Theres no fees and its $10 a trade. I dont fall for that $9.95 bs. $9.95=$10.

I love the concept, I hope it takes off and screws over some ETF's.


----------



## imcathy1 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Folio Investing - Home of Basket Trading*

If basket-based trading is your style, check out the home of basket trading in what we call Folios. We pioneered Ready-to Go Folios over a decade ago allowing you to customize a Folio or create your own. You can invest in any combination of stocks, ETFs or mutual funds. There are no minimums and you can trade in fractional shares and dollar amounts you specify. We offer unlimited accounts, unlimited portfolios and unlimited trading for just $29 per month. Please check out Folio Investing...

Cathy Sentnor
Folio Investing


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's an interesting idea but I just wouldn't want to be in stocks right now. The stock market is peaking just before the coming crash.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I totally agree Bill, but I try to keep my options open. I believe you are correct, but I try (and want to) keep my gloom and doom thinking in check when it comes to everything. And these things allow shorting!
As long as the F3D is involved, they and the PPT will do everything they can to keep the market up.

And if that ^ aint spam, I dunno what is. Did a search reveal the topic? How did she even find that to register and post?


----------

